# AirPort Extreme DHCP clients table?



## ginster (Mar 8, 2005)

On my Linksys I used to have I could jump onto the web-based admin utility and be able to see the DHCP clients in a couple of clicks.  It is possible to see something like this with the AirPort Extreme?

Thanks,
matt.


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2005)

Are you using an AirPort X base station, or just the X card with a Linksys router?


----------



## ginster (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, sorry ... I wasn't very clear about that.  It's an AirPort Extreme Base Station to replace the Linksys.


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry- I was hoping that you still had the Linksys router. My internet situation right now is a D-Link router and an X card in my eMac; I can view all of my DHCP clients through the web/router menu like you describe. I'm not sure about the AirPort BS, because I have never owned one. Any people own the BS?


----------



## OrganLeroy (Feb 25, 2006)

ginster said:
			
		

> On my Linksys I used to have I could jump onto the web-based admin utility and be able to see the DHCP clients in a couple of clicks.  It is possible to see something like this with the AirPort Extreme?



This question never got answered. Can anyone help out?

I've never understood why the Airport Admin Utility doesn't provide a DHCP Clients Table, especially since it has all sorts of other advanced capabilities.


----------

